# Push Box Efficiency



## beastmode5 (Dec 30, 2018)

I’m currently running 8 ft. Blades on plow trucks. I would say we avg. 1 acre an hour. We are looking to upgrading into a skid steer with 8’ push box. How much area do you think we could cover with a skid steer and 8’ push box in an hour?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Depends on how fast you’re going, how much snow there is, operator proficiency, type of push box, type of skid steer, moisture content of snow, surface being plowed, obstacles in lot, stacking/ dumping locations in lot, and if the lot is empty or full, and if it’s snowing or raining. 
Btw, 1 acre per hour plowing a wide open lot with a truck on a 2-4” snowfall, is SLOW. Try adding some wings to your plow if you haven’t already


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Might be faster than a truck, might be slower.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

As Bossplows stated alot of variables come into play... Wide open, truck will shine... Cut up with islands, skid will shine... It's been said 16' box on a loader will take the place of 3-4 trucks... I would go with a 10' box personally or pwr wing plow... Little S175's been fine with 10' boxes for us...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Biggest factor IMO is whether its a 2 speed machine or not.


----------

